

A Week with the Coin Beta - changdizzle
http://edwardchang.org/post/112004662375/a-week-with-the-coin-yc-w13-beta

======
nadams
I had purchased 2 coins and was very excited to get it - up till the point
where they asked for my social security number.

There is no reason why they need that information. And even if they did -
their website looks like it was created in a total of 5 minutes.

